# Potential Dumb Trailer Question: Removing Tongue



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok guys, hoping to buy my first boat soon.
I have rather limited garage depth.
Without getting into too many details, would it be feasible to remove the entire tongue assembly from a trailer once it is backed into a garage?
(I would obviously rest the aluminum beams on a stationary "jack")

Trailer pictured below:









Edit: A couple details that would matter:
At first, I would only be fishing once or twice a month, so repeated installation and removal shouldnt be a deal killer.
I would be shopping/saving for a trailer better suited for my use/storage during this time.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Not a dumb question, they make removable tongues as well as swinging tongues. 

https://www.etrailer.com/Folding-Tongue/Fulton/FHDPB330301.html


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I could do a swing away, if I found a way to mount all the jewelry on the aluminum rather than the tongue. Otherwise, I wont be shaving much length off.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Spare tire shouldn't be a problem. IHO I would bring that hub into the tow vehicle.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a Folton swing Tounge on my new Float on trailer.

https://www.etrailer.com/Folding-To...Ec05B-4iRKlCFsl8QHmYOeDSu6zU3XHcaAoVrEALw_wcB


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Dont know how much room you need, could cut tongue down ,remount coupling


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Short tongue may make you back down the ramp further getting your tow vehicle wet Also bow to close to the tow vehicle.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

On a boat, long, long ago...I cut the tongue; bought a piece of galvanized square tubing that fit inside; and "sleeved" it. 

The extra piece was inserted about 2 or 3 feet into both ends. It was permanently bolted onto the forward section. I added two massive "pull pins" on the boat side.

Pulling that long piece out and putting it back in each time got old, quickly. But, it worked.

Incidentally, that modification was on a small 14 or 16 ft. Carolina Skiff. I have no idea if it would safe on a much larger boat.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Couple things, 

First, there's plenty of room on the trailer beams to mount your spare and that hub back a bit. This will get it off the tongue, out of the way, and will not shift weight further forward. 
Second, once that stuff is moved back on the alum I beams move your winch post fwd and install the removable/swing tongue adapter behind it (meaning as close to your alum. I beams as possible).

This will allow you to have easy removal or swing away of the tongue, and gain you as much room as you can. 

Something to consider, when you move the winch post fwd your winch/bow roller isn't going to reach it's current location, you'll need to get a slightly longer arm for the roller, or cut and fabricate an extension so the boat will maintain the same position on the trailer.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Forgot to mention, tongue jack will also need to be moved back to the I beam (probably opposite side of the tire and hub).


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback gents! Still trying to weigh the PIA of squeezing a 16' skiff into the garage vs a 14'
Slim pickins on skiffs on the Texas Central Coast.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> Thanks for the feedback gents! Still trying to weigh the PIA of squeezing a 16' skiff into the garage vs a 14'
> Slim pickins on skiffs on the Texas Central Coast.


You'll probably cuss it every time you start the process of getting it in the garage, but every time you step off the dock it'll be worth it. To me the difference between a 14' and a 16' is a lot bigger than the difference between an 18' and a 20', if you know what I mean.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I certainly do know what you mean, although it was the difference between a 22' and 24' but yeah...
The problem is cashflow and space. (And buckfever over buying my first boat)


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Kurt...there has to be tons of 14/15/16/17 ft tinnys on the coast near you. If you can get with any of those guys, I imagine that they would let you try to stuff their boat(s) into your garage. That way, you'd have real-world examples to see how much boat you can get in there. You might have to open the back of the garage to accommodate the engine. My two tinnys squeeze (one at a time) into my regular city garage. The 17 needs the tongue hinge to make it.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Kurt, not sure where you are. If you're anywhere close to me (New Caney). I'll be glad to help with any modifications you need to make to the trailer. I have welding machines, cutting rigs, and love to cut up other peoples' stuff. No charge, but we'd have to work it into my schedule. Right now my days off are Mondays & Tuesdays.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Excellent idea Rich. Thank you.

Hipshot, if I buy the boat above, you can count on a call from me! Thanks!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do a search for sliding trailer tongue. They use them all the time on sailboat trailers.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks DuckNut, that looks like a great solution!


----------

